# Pintaloosas?



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Google got me this: 

Pintaloosa Registration

I had never heard of them before...











Kinda weird looking lol


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

haha yeah some of them are pretty odd looking. i know they can be minis and regular sized horses. there just a mix between a pinto or paint and an appaloosa. like in my avatar.
<---


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

The one in your avatar is a pintaloosa? He looks like a regular appy to me.. Do you have any photos of his pinto markings?


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Interesting coat patterns. What is the purpose of breeding these to breeds together, is it just for this unusual coloring?


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> The one in your avatar is a pintaloosa? He looks like a regular appy to me.. Do you have any photos of his pinto markings?


 
im not sure if he has pinto markings as well but some Pintaloosas have just appy markings and some just have paint markings and then some have alittle but of both.

Pintaloosa image by givemeahorse on Photobucket

Pintaloosa :: paintaloosa picture by Cher_777 - Photobucket

Pintaloosa :: Paintaloosa picture by Cher_777 - Photobucket

Pintaloosa :: paintaloosa picture by Cher_777 - Photobucket

this is the horse in my avatar-
Pintaloosa :: paintaloosa picture by Cher_777 - Photobucket

Pintaloosa :: paintaloosa picture by Cher_777 - Photobucket


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

What's interesting is many paint horses carry the necessary genes to produce the appeloosa coat pattern, this horse was born from two registered paint horses by a paint breeder:


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I might have two in the works.... lol Just finished breeding two pinto mini mares to two appy mini stallions


----------



## peace love and paints (Nov 10, 2008)

*appaloosa*



Gingerrrrr said:


> im not sure if he has pinto markings as well but some Pintaloosas have just appy markings and some just have paint markings and then some have alittle but of both.
> 
> Pintaloosa image by givemeahorse on Photobucket
> 
> ...


 

is that app a stallion? (beautiful):shock:


----------



## simishadow (Jan 13, 2009)

*I do*

this is argo, my daughters stud colt, [soon to be a gelding]


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I think they are kinda cool looking. The QH and the Paint both cross over to a lot, so does the appy and the QH, so I don't know why the paint and appy couldn't readily cross over as well. Of course as always I think that conformation and use should be put before color.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

_>>>> I think they are kinda cool looking. The QH and the Paint both cross over to a lot, so does the appy and the QH, so I don't know why the paint and appy couldn't readily cross over as well. Of course as always I think that conformation and use should be put before color. _

Its true that some bloodlines in all three breeds are pretty related. There are also bloodlines behind registered Appaloosas that have sabino and splash (which can make mucho body white) already, without being crossed out to pintos or Paints-- its been there since the Foundation Appaloosas were registered in the early years of the Appaloosa Horse Club. 

Here are some examples of registered Appaloosas (from way back up through today) with some extra "chrome"....


----------

